# so is it low t? or could the symptoms be from something else?



## j2048b (Oct 2, 2013)

late last year i diagnosed my self with something and was later confirmed by the doctor in the er, which she was truly impressed as to what id diagnosed myself with:

Candida!! it is not an origin of them maple leafs...canaduh pun intended haha

what is it? what symptoms could it cause?

well before i get to the copy and past thing i will tell u i felt absolutely horrible, and had blisters break out on my lips, cotton mouth and could barely open my mouth 3/4 of the way, once i got on meds and re started my trt i felt like a less than chiseled god...only because hey im not chiseled... haha

so here is something that we may all want to take into consideration especially when we have these symptoms:

Here are 10 common candida symptoms

    Skin and nail fungal infections (such as athlete’s foot or toenail fungus) 
 Feeling tired and worn down or suffering from chronic fatigue or fibromyalgia
    Digestive issues such as bloating, constipation, or diarrhea
    Autoimmune disease such as Hashimoto’s thyroiditis, Rheumatoid arthritis, Ulcerative colitis, Lupus, Psoriasis, Scleroderma or Multiple sclerosis
Difficulty concentrating, poor memory, lack of focus, ADD, ADHD and brain fog
    Skin issues such as eczema, psoriasis, hives, and rashes
Irritability, mood swings, anxiety, or depression
    Vaginal infections , urinary tract infections, rectal itching or vaginal itching  (df has these and so das jada (WEAR THE DAMN ELEPHANT ALREADY!!!)
    Severe seasonal allergies or itchy ears
Strong sugar and refined carbohydrate cravings  DF and his pies!!
there are a slue of other symptoms as well such as:
craving for alcohol
craving for sweets,
hyperactivity
sinus issues
low sex drive
sensitivities to fragrances and or other chemicals

upon this short review some may want to Diet: check it before u wreck it!!  a few of these symptoms are as well aligned with low t symptoms, some are not, the main ones us with low t experience are underlined, excpet for df's and jada of course (jk guys take it with a grain of salt...er pie...elephant?

How do you treat candida overgrowth?

Effectively treating candida involves stopping the yeast overgrowth, restoring the friendly bacteria that usually keep them in check, and healing your gut so that candida can no longer enter your bloodstream.

Getting rid of the candida overgrowth primarily requires a change in diet to a low carbohydrate diet. Sugar is what feeds yeast, so eliminating sugar in all of its simple forms like candy, desserts, alcohol and flours. 

And reducing to only one cup a day of the more complex carbohydrates such as grains, beans, fruit, bread, pasta, and potatoes will prevent the Candida from growing and eventually cause it to die.  I would recommend eliminating all fermented foods as well. 

Using diet alone could take three to six months before the candida is back under control. Because of this I use an anti fungal medication such as Diflucan or *Nyastatin* (DOC GAVE ME THIS) for a month or longer with my patients. If you are self-treating you can take a supplement of caprylic acid. Caprylic Acid comes from coconut oil and basically "pokes holes" in the yeast cell wall, causing it to die.  USE COCONUT OIL!!!!

You may read that some people recommend herbs such as oil of oregano. Oil of oregano can be very effective, but it can also kill good bacteria so I don't recommend it. The anti-fungal medications and caprylic acid are very specific to yeast and will not harm your good bacteria.

It's a must to restore the healthy bacteria that typically keep your candida population under control, you should take probiotics on a regular basis. Taking anywhere from 25 to 100 billion units of probiotics should help to reduce the Candida levels and restore your levels of good bacteria.  Finally, healing your gut by eliminating inflammatory foods that can harm your GI tract and introducing foods that aid in digestion and nutrient absorption, will prevent candida from working its way through your body, and will dramatically improve your overall health.

If you would like to find out for sure if you have candida overgrowth, consider seeing a functional medicine doctor who is trained in detecting and treating candida.

another form of dieting to relieve these symptoms can be an elimination diet until u find out what exactly is causing ur internal yeast infection because in hindsight this is what is happening...but it is very freaking time consuming and takes a while to do...

 its usually hard to follow as it makes for ur diet uncomfortable at times...sugar is the worst in this realm...STAY AWAY FROM IT...if that is the only thing u remove that is fine as sugar feeds yeast and causes it to go haywire... use alternatives such as stevia, agave, rice syrup, maple syrup, 

diet basics:
no sugar, alcohol,wheat,yeast,caffeine,preservitives and additives (shit we have to eat LETTUCE ONLY, ****! the till man will be pleased 
no refined or processed foods, no dairy except occasional yogusrt and butter on occasion
low carbs

so in essence:
lean meats only
eggs
high protein and veggies
low in fruit and nuts

basic and most accepted candida diet should consist of nothing more than lean meat, eggs, low carb vegies, small amount of whole fruit, nuts and seeds only if they dont flare symptoms...


this is a basic run down of Candida... there are a few supps that may help as well...but at the moment their names escape my memory...too much sugar and yeast groing on my insides today!

if u have any questions ask them here... ill try my damnest to answer.. also leave feed back because those in the trt field or threads, or section need people to know some of the symptoms of low T can be caused by other means such as this one...


----------



## j2048b (Oct 2, 2013)

forgot my references:

http://holistichelp.net/candida

lots of good info on here....

as well as here:

https://www.mindbodygreen.com/0-8376/10-signs-you-have-candida-overgrowth-what-to-do-about-it.html

http://www.webmd.com/skin-problems-and-treatments/guide/candidiasis-yeast-infection

now most bb's and people who follow a strict diet may not suffer from this, but once u go off diet and have that PIE believe me ur body will over produce this crap and make u feel like it too!


----------



## sfstud33 (Oct 2, 2013)

Great post mate - especially the list of symptoms.


----------



## j2048b (Oct 2, 2013)

sfstud33 said:


> Great post mate - especially the list of symptoms.



Thanks stud! Yeah had me thinking of the low t symptoms when i was diagnosed and just dug up everything today! Something to def look at!

The references point out to use probiotics of some sort when on any antibiotics as well and it will help keep down the yeast!


----------



## creekrat (Oct 3, 2013)

Very interesting


----------



## j2048b (Oct 3, 2013)

creekrat said:


> Very interesting



Thanks and yeast it is muhahah play on werd there! 

I was suprised as well when i read up about it


----------



## Jada (Oct 4, 2013)

nice post j204


----------



## j2048b (Oct 4, 2013)

Jada said:


> nice post j204



Thanks man! Appreciate it!


----------



## prnscrn (Oct 7, 2013)

Interesting, I didn't know men could get these type of yeast infections.  Usually
it is women that get these type of infections in certain special areas.  

So where exactly do men get an overgrowth of (candida) yeast infection?


----------



## j2048b (Oct 7, 2013)

prnscrn said:


> Interesting, I didn't know men could get these type of yeast infections.  Usually
> it is women that get these type of infections in certain special areas.
> 
> So where exactly do men get an overgrowth of (candida) yeast infection?



Its usually intestinal... Stomach area, etc... Its not a typical outward yeast infection... It all takes place internally and can be fed by an over abundance of sugars and processed foods.... Usually too much junk being eaten...thus the reasoning behind an elimination diet or the one outlined defined by lean meat, eggs, veggies which also so happens to be a low carb type diet as well


----------



## prnscrn (Oct 7, 2013)

I thought you were writing about a yeast infection on the skin not about a 
systemic yeast infection.  That seems pretty serious.  Doesn't that usually
happen to people with compromised immune systems or some other kind
of underlying illnesses?

A systemic yeast infection might be difficult to treat, definitely not
something a person would want to go through.  Good luck getting
this under control.


----------



## j2048b (Oct 7, 2013)

prnscrn said:


> I thought you were writing about a yeast infection on the skin not about a
> systemic yeast infection.  That seems pretty serious.  Doesn't that usually
> happen to people with compromised immune systems or some other kind
> of underlying illnesses?
> ...



Oh i dont have this anymore... Anyone can get this... From my understanding it wasnt caused by some sort of immune disorder,, but was brought on by stress and  Diet, so i guess in a way my immune system was being attacked... But those coupled together wreak havoc on everything! 

The main reasoning i posted this were because of the symptoms portrayed on the onset of this caused me to believe i had low T, which in fact i did anyways but the symptoms i was experiencing were due to yeast and not so much the low T


----------



## djt248 (Oct 8, 2013)

This would be the reason I love this board and the people on it. Very interesting bit of information there. Good post my brother!!


----------



## byrd9790 (Oct 15, 2013)

I had this as well,  I had to do a major diet and stress overhaul.  I worked mine out with lugol's iodine.  Not being familiar with using iodine I did a shyt ton of research 1st, the thought of it freaked me out.


----------

